# Coconut fiber under water?



## John-Michael (Sep 21, 2013)

I have seen many pictures if viva that use the method of applying shredded coconut fiber with silicone over 'great stuff' foam. How well does this hold up under water? (I am considering a viv for African dwarf frogs.)
John-Michael


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

It would probably start to peel off after a few months.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 22, 2013)

Most of those same tutorials--at least the ones I've read--stipulate that the background NOT come in contact with water. The Great Stuff and silicone are, of course, waterproof or close to it, but the coir will wick water up into the substrate (if applicable) and likely break down itself too.


----------



## hamz77 (Mar 17, 2013)

from my experience it works pretty well but eventually wear off over time. i would use black GS though.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

The African clawed frogs can have cytrid and is one of the carriers to other frogs...that's what I've read when I looked into the cytrid issue...might want to check it out if you have other frogs...


----------



## SmithsHerps (Dec 28, 2013)

John-Michael said:


> I have seen many pictures if viva that use the method of applying shredded coconut fiber with silicone over 'great stuff' foam. How well does this hold up under water? (I am considering a viv for African dwarf frogs.)
> John-Michael


why bother with that long process. use this or make one via Styrofoam and cement. sealed of course.

Beckett Waterfall Foam Sealant - Black Pond Sealant Foam


----------



## John-Michael (Sep 21, 2013)

Judy S said:


> The African clawed frogs can have cytrid and is one of the carriers to other frogs...that's what I've read when I looked into the cytrid issue...might want to check it out if you have other frogs...


African clawed frogs are often mistaken for African dwarf frogs, but they are not the same thing.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Are you talking about mixing the silicone & coco fibers to make a paste and then using that to cover a portion of foam under water? 
If you are, then I would say it would be a successful venture for you. I tried this in my first tank, for my water feature and didn't have any issues with it, though I didn't have it up & running for too long. The silicone almost acts as a sealant in that application. 
I would second using a brown or black silicone though.


----------



## GamaSennin (Jul 15, 2008)

I did it. I would 2nd the fact to use brown silicone & the black foam. It's been up an running maybe a month and certain places it is starting to come off, but it doesnt look too bad.


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

Any exposed coconut fiber will add tannins to the water and will eventually biodegrade.


----------

